# Most annoying fishing host



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone else find babe winkelman and al Linder absolutely annoying? Or is it just me?

I like Csanda, Takasaki, and Kavajecz alot but babe and al are condescending obnoxious morons...

The Next Bite is great and some of the other general dvds are ok as long as al and babe aren't on them! Trolling Walleyes is a must read for anyone looking to get more fish in the boat or on shore.

Anyways, anyone have any great suggestions for dvds or books? I'm looking for a new idol!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I will not mention any names, but let me tell you a story. Maybe 20 years ago I had a fellow working for me that had been a fishing guide in Alaska for a few years. One of these TV fishermen was his client one year. He paid him to fish for a week before he came up with his camera crew. He was told to keep some big ones. Then they would take those fish out of the live-well and put on Mr TV's hook, throw him out into the water, and Mr. TV would say there's another one and set the hook.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I was told two different stories from different resort owners on Lake of the Woods... One said to the owner: we better catch fish or I will make sure no one ever comes here again. The other was, it took these 'pros' a week to make a half hour show- they kept washing and wearing the same clothes to keep it looking legit!

I miss Tony Dean- the guy was the epitomy of a blue collar hero. He kept fish to eat and went way out of his way for kids.

Speaking of the Deans -listen to Newly Dean sometime... Ridiculous but funny!

Wouldn't it be something to sit at home till you get a call from someone to come fish-they are biting! Hop in a Lear jet- meet up with the helicopter -and have 20 people catering to your every whim? Go to bed thinking you really are something special. ...

Ol babe got in trouble for using radios to hunt deer 20 plus years ago... He has been a spoiled baby his whole life -surprised he didn't lie or bribe his way out of that!

To be clear- I dislike al linder NOT his brothers, they seem decent enough.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I know what you mean. I only saw Al in person about 30 years ago here in Bis. He put on a fishing seminar at a local hotel ballroom. Well attended and his information as good enough. But when it started, the lights were turned down low and as he spoke myself and my fishinbuddies all commented that this was more like a revival meeting! Or rock concert minus the band. He was yelling and hollering to get his points across and seemed overly condescending to small time amateurs like most of us.
Feed enough information though, and 35 years later we still talk about that revival fishing meeting! Heard his lecture technique during those older seminars discussed during morning coffee in Arizona again just last year!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The two mentioned have turned into human robots. One can almost predict what they are going to say and do.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bad outdoor personalities???? Nothing tops the cackling Jimmy Houston. A few years ago he went to a whitetail game farm and sat in a tree stand while the owners ran bucks by him to shoot and pass it off as a legitimate hunt.What a loser. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Tony Dean was the real thing.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I was hoping someone would say buck McNeely! Or ted nugent -what a burnout. ..really wish he wasn't a spokesman for hunting!

Not saying Ted can't help- I am saying: to me, he isn't helping!


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on dvds or books?

My favorite book is,
Crow Killer or 
Alaskan Bear Tales

Best how-to, 
Walleye Trolling by Niedermayer

Best videos
Mark Sullivan! Any of the 5 Death by the Ton, On the run, at my feet, exc. Well worth the $! The guy is insane. ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

KEN W said:


> Bad outdoor personalities???? Nothing tops the cackling Jimmy Houston. A few years ago he went to a whitetail game farm and sat in a tree stand while the owners ran bucks by him to shoot and pass it off as a legitimate hunt.What a loser. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> Tony Dean was the real thing.


Kenny Kenny Kenny Tsk Tsk,

http://www.undueinfluence.com/tony_dean.htm

Tony Dean

Real name, Anthony DeChandt
Born November 26, 1940 - Died October 19, 2008 in Pierre, South Dakota.
Tony Dean was a widely respected and politically active American outdoors broadcaster, columnist, and long-time environmental activist. He was press secretary for former South Dakota Governor Frank Farrar (a Republican), and later a Democratic party promoter for Senator Tim Johnson, and just before he died, a television commercial producer for Barack Obama. Dean was set to serve on Obama's transition team in the event he won, but died before the election, after complications from an appendectomy .

In December 2002, Dean worked with foundation and green groups to create the strategy of recruiting hunters and fishermen into environmentalist programs to stop all resource extraction on federal and state government lands in America. He was instrumental in gaining approval for the Pew Charitable Trusts program, the Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Alliance, giving its first director, Bob Munson, substantial publicity on his website. Over $2 million in Pew donations for the Alliance was funneled through Trout Unlimited, big-money influence which Tony Dean never acknowledged. A December 2002 guest editorial web page was donated by Dean to the Alliance:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh my goodness. Another thread turned into a black helicopter environmental conspiracy. Quick Shaug run to the pasture some aliens are having their way with your cows.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone who didn't like Tony Dean is a communist. Of all the hosts out there, shaug, you badmouth Tony?! Did you rip the heads off barbie dolls when you were a kid and burn them in effigy? Do you keep an extra supply of rolled up american flags to burn during Christmas?

I'm going to way the flag for shaug- and this middle finger is for you. ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

It's fun getting you guys spun up by poking one of your sacred cows.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

You must have hay fever or bumped your head...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

I have no allergies but used to bump heads with old Tony years ago. It was fun until he got mad. He wrote an article for Dakota Country that wasn't journalism, it was pure libel. I think I reposted it here on nodak. Tony lost much credibility on that one.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Assuming you are referring to when the big ranchers butted head with the dnr and locked out hunters- affecting local businesses?

What was your burr about that? Besides ranchers being able to sell big game licenses- I see no issues with that. Actually I see no issue with ranchers being able to decide who culls game on their property either... Game farmers do it- the dnr does it. ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Walleyecandy said,



> Assuming you are referring to when the big ranchers butted head with the dnr and locked out hunters- affecting local businesses?


I beleive I remember that flap. Is that the one where the dnr or SD Game and Fish had an annoying Officer in the field? The landowners locked everyone out until he was removed.

Tony Dean wasn't the real deal for me. He had a smooth voice that was easy to listen to and his conversation flowed like any other good announcer. And that is what he did before, was a car race track announcer. According to KurtR, Tony was run off because he embezzled money from the South Dakota Car racing tracks.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

So....what article are you referring to in Dakota Country?

Or which racetrack are you referring to?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Tony Dean wrote 'Ridding ourselves of non-residents'

Assuming that is what you are referring to now? Which had almost nothing to do with the title. ..

I don't like the article -but I also don't believe a third of the ducks hatch in the United States either. .. Canada, period. And just because a farmer drains a cattail choked low spot- that doesn't mean a duck can't find another place to nest, deer don't live in 2 feet of mud either.

Minnesota has A LOT OF PUDDLES that duck and geese nest in- but there is a ridiculous amount of predators raiding nests. My opinion is -kill the predators and quit setting stupid seasons or limits just to ensure the southern boys get 95% of the ducks down there. But whatever. ...

Dean's article was off point -but doesn't warrant condemning him just because he was on a tangent about draining farm drown out areas...

Just another example of not being able to relay a point...

Out of curiosity -has the Missouri River ever been clear? He said clear water equals better fishing. ... Haha. Ummm, no. That's all- I still like the guy and he hasn't been around for years....


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

No records what-so-ever of 'embezzlement. ...

I'm guessing he paid himself from track funds and some go-fast-turn-left whine as$ got hairlipped. Just a guess....


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> So....what article are you referring to in Dakota Country?


For the life of me I cannot locate it. I thought I reposted it here or FBO. Can't find it.

On Feb. 1st 2007 there was a Senate Bill 2254 to ban high fence hunting. It went down in flames.

A month or two later Tony submitted a rant to Dakota Country Magazine. He berated sportsmen for their lack of support to the six proponents who testified. Then started raving about anyone who raises cervids is a swine. He referred to them as swine two or three times.

A man should never put a pen to paper when he is angry.

Tony Dean and Plainsman have a lot in common. Both claim to be lifelong Republicans but Tony openly supported (D) Sen. Tom Dascle, (D) Sen. Tim Johnson and (D) Barak Obama because their approach matched his ideals of environmental law.



> Or which racetrack are you referring to?


Not sure which KurtR was talking about. He operated the State Fair Speedway in Huron for ten years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Tony Dean and Plainsman have a lot in common. Both claim to be lifelong Republicans but


But what Shaug? You constantly try to paint an incorrect picture of me, and your dishonest about it. Do you remember the very conservative Taxpayer Revival Party in the late 1960's? My father run on that ticket, and I campaigned for the guy running for govenor. There is a lot besides science you know nothing about.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, I get it- you two don't like each other...

I still like Tony Dean.

Anyways, was hoping I could get a thread going here to find new videos or magazines or books to read on my day off or when I'm sitting waiting to get English translated to whatever the forklift operator speaks (would guess it was Turkish -cause he sounds suspiciously like a turkey...)


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plains said,



> Do you remember the very conservative Taxpayer Revival Party in the late 1960's?


To be fair, they were Democrats who didn't believe in the Vietnam War, Lyndon Johnson's Greater Society etc.

But they were still Democrats.

Come to think of it, you always say you are a conservative but I cannot remember you saying you are a Republican. Can we surmise you are a conservative Democrat like your dad who belonged to the conservative Taxpayer Revival Party in the late 1960's?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would simply tell people to research the Taxpayer Revival Ticket. Many were further right than the Tea Party is today. I'm not going to even argue with you Shaug it's clear you know nothing about the Taxpayer Revival Ticket.

http://www.ourcampaigns.com/CandidateDe ... teID=12851

You will notice that many and perhaps most of the people who run on the Taxpayer Revival Ticket were also Farm Bureau members.

Perhaps this is what you consider democrat: https://books.google.com/books?id=isCuC ... et&f=false

This is the guy who was a friend and run for governor:


> _Bismarck, North Dakota_ Leo Landsberger was so conservative that he was drummed out of the John Birch Society in North Dakota; he was a candidate for governor twenty years ago on the Taxpayer Revival ticket and lost the election. He promised less government, reduced taxes, stopping trade with communist countries, elimination of the socialist employment services, and withdrawal from the United Nations.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

1968

North Dakota William L. Guy Democratic-NPL Re-elected, 54.82%

Robert P. McCarney (Republican) 43.70%

Leo Landsberger (Taxpayers Revival Ticket) 1.48%

Less than 2% of the vote.

Plains, what is the word I'm looking for here? It is the extreme opposite of Midas Touch.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> 1968
> 
> North Dakota William L. Guy Democratic-NPL Re-elected, 54.82%
> 
> ...


You appear to put more stock into winning and losing rather than right and wrong.

The above has what to do whether they were democrats or not? Come on Shaug lets hear you explain how they were democrats again. Since you actually started googling or something do you now know how wrong you were?

If it was today Shaug you would vote for them. The problem is you can't stand to vote for the same people I will in 2016. I also know why. It's because your still butt hurt about the high fence hunt thing five years ago. Get a life. I'm going to vote for whoever wins the Republican nomination just like every other year. Will that make you vote for the democrat?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'm going to vote for whoever wins the Republican nomination just like every other year.


OK, just don't get out and campaign for the candidate......your endorsement on so many issues has been, the Kiss of Death.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Shaug was the Taxpayer Revival Ticket a bunch of democrats as you claimed?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

How about Ron Schara? what does that name do for you?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I doubt it does anything for them- they can't stop bickering back and forth about politics. ... I personally am sick of this crap- I think they refer to this as 'hijacking a thread'....always turn it into a political pi$$ing match. How about you delete all the bs that has nothing to do with the thread, and start one called Grumpy Ol Men? Please? I asked nicely. ... Next comment will hurt your feelings if you can't STFU....

Is schara the guy with the black lab? I've maybe seen that twice -wasn't terrible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry Walleye didn't mean to turn it into "most annoying thread".


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

3 things that start arguments:

Politics 
Religion 
and Her.

Anything else is fair game.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Mark Zona.... what a puke!

Jeremy Wade? River Monsters. ... I don't watch it- but when they ACTUALLY catch something!

The greatest ever- FISH FISHBURNE! Awesome!


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I apologize- PLEASE stfu. Thank you! Haha.

It's entirely your right to discuss politics- I just don't want to read about it. Even though, what I want probably doesn't concern you!

Seems like it's not a new argument so... If you haven't tracked each other down and beaten the mustard out of each other -you probably aren't going to so....don't be like my neighbor's dog and antagonize. I know-he started it! Well-that's enough. No one is winning.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many of the fishing and hunting shows have become annoying. Some are more like advertisements than any story to the show. The other annoying thing is you get three or four minutes of the program, then nearly equal amount of advertisement, but when the program comes back on they don't start where they left off they back up two to three minutes. By the time the 30 minute program is over you have actually seen maybe eight or nine minutes.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

That's the truth!

My latest peeve is: now I can't buy the dvd, I have to download the show... I don't want to watch TV on my phone or computer -I want to watch TV on my tv.... same with movies -I don't want to hook my computer to my tv or stream it.

The Next Bite did that- no dvd to buy of season 9, 10, or 11.... $20 a season to download it. I don't want it downloaded -I want the dvd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We purchased a smart TV in May. We haven't watched it much since we have spent our summer in Bismarck with our son in the hospital. However, it's nice to have the TV pick up the wifi and no need for a computer or play station, or any of that junk. I have to try the 3D on of these days when grandkids come.


----------

